# For Those Switching From Pro Plan, What Are You Switching To?



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Our reason for dropping Arkat VF and switching to ProPlan was how hard it was to get the VF. But that was a couple years ago, so now that we are leaving ProPlan we are trying once again to see if we can get the VF closer to home.

Another totally uncool option is Costco's Kirkland-brand Signature Series. It is essentially "Diamond's Naturals" manufactured by Diamond for them. Awesome breakdown, $25 for a forty-pound bag, but a bad reputation right now.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

I switched from ProPlan to Tast of the Wild Fowl just prior to the change because it was a 50+ miles one way to buy at Petsmart. Found TOTW at Tractor Supply within 40 miles one way. I like the no grains formula and the price is just a bit more expensive than ProPlan but driving was killing me.

I do dislike not supporting Purina as they do so many things for the various dog sports.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I went from lamb and rice to performance for the labs and senior for my springer. I decided not to switch completely.


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Lady Hunter said:


> I switched from ProPlan to Tast of the Wild Fowl just prior to the change because it was a 50+ miles one way to buy at Petsmart. Found TOTW at Tractor Supply within 40 miles one way. I like the no grains formula and the price is just a bit more expensive than ProPlan but driving was killing me.
> 
> I do dislike not supporting Purina as they do so many things for the various dog sports.


That is curious. The Tractor Supply up here stocks ProPlan in most if not all formulas.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I just have switched to PPP and put one on PP senior, none of which have shreads. I am still not sure what I will end up doing


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

AmiableLabs,
Why not the Enhance formula vs. the VF? Just wondering. Seems it's a bit easier to get.


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

Arkat Vet Formulated


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Country Vet Dog Fuel


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> Another totally uncool option is Costco's Kirkland-brand Signature Series. It is essentially "Diamond's Naturals" manufactured by Diamond for them. Awesome breakdown, $25 for a forty-pound bag, but a bad reputation right now.


Why is that? Has Kirkland had a recall on their dry food? I don't feed it but have several friends who really like it. Anne


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

windycanyon said:


> Why is that? Has Kirkland had a recall on their dry food? I don't feed it but have several friends who really like it. Anne


I have viewed the ingredients on the Kirkland food and it is better than
ProPlan.
No glutens , by-products , or wheat AND whole grain brown rice instead
of brewers rice in PP
Also has carrots, peas, kelp, apples cranberry powder, rosemary, parsley,
chicory root, glucosamine - vit E -egg
ProPlan has none of that good stuff.

So why wouldn't I want to change to Kirkland?
Costco doesn't normally sell "junk" - and they sell such huge amounts
I would think people would be complaining if it wasn't good???

Would love to hear any feedback before I consider a change.....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Kirkland's dog food is made by Diamond so was part of the recent recall caused by poisoned food that killed hundred of dogs. So for some people it still carries a stigma. I imagine for others it is seen as safer because of what they had to go through.

As I said, the breakdown is impressive. It is the same food as the top of the Line Diamond makes, not their normal stuff.

In the meantime, PetCo where we buy our ProPlan, is no longer stocking the adult formulas (beyond Performance and Senior) already making way for the shreds.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't remember (and can't find it online) that Kirkland dry was PART of that Diamond recall....... They did have some canned food that they voluntarily recalled though as part of the gluten scare a year or so ago: http://www.costco.com/Service/FeaturePage.aspx?ProductNo=11219272

BTW, Snopes says Kirkland WAS NOT part of the recall. http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/diamond.asp


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

GSmith said:


> That is curious. The Tractor Supply up here stocks ProPlan in most if not all formulas.


At the time I was in Tractor Supply they didn't have any ProPlan. Since then the store has a supply but I figured I'd give TOTW a few more months and just maybe ProPlan would switch back to being what it was.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've long fed Pro Plan's maintenance and Purina One's similar chicken and rice interchangably, as the PP is a two hour round trip away and PO is as close as the nearest grocery. And I'll just stick with PO for the months we're not feeding PP's 30/20.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Our reason for dropping Arkat VF and switching to ProPlan was how hard it was to get the VF. But that was a couple years ago, so now that we are leaving ProPlan we are trying once again to see if we can get the VF closer to home.
> 
> Another totally uncool option is Costco's Kirkland-brand Signature Series. It is essentially "Diamond's Naturals" manufactured by Diamond for them. Awesome breakdown, $25 for a forty-pound bag, but a bad reputation right now.


Would switch to Euk ( I feed that now) or try Native. If I was not on a good plan with Euk, I would go Native. Prolly # 2 and #3 when hunting.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Janice Gunn said:


> I have viewed the ingredients on the Kirkland food and it is better than
> ProPlan.
> No glutens , by-products , or wheat AND whole grain brown rice instead
> of brewers rice in PP
> ...


We have fed Costco Chicken and Rice for several years and love the results. Good stuff and the dogs love it as well. They also sell dog cookies that my crew will do almost anything for (I like them my ownself ).

Diamond did have some problems, but the Costco foods weren't part of that and I guarantee that NO ONE will have tighter controls on testing and ensuring that the ingredients are safe than a company that just survived a public relations nightmare like that.

The guy occupying the office next to mine is a big deal West coast distributor for Black Gold and he gives me no end of guff about not using his feed (offers to give me all I need) but I ain't messing with success.

Off to make life difficult for a couple of pheasants regards

Bubba


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been feeding eukanuba sporting to a couple of my dogs and the other three get black gold performance. The eukanuba I just purchased at Petsmart was 52.00 for the bag. I told the lady at the counter that they just priced me out of buying anymore of it.

Now, that being said, I need a quality food to replace the eukanuba. Any suggestions?
________
buy silversurfer vaporizer


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

JamesTannery said:


> I've been feeding eukanuba sporting to a couple of my dogs and the other three get black gold performance. The eukanuba I just purchased at Petsmart was 52.00 for the bag. I told the lady at the counter that they just priced me out of buying anymore of it.
> 
> Now, that being said, I need a quality food to replace the eukanuba. Any suggestions?


I don't know if you have a Petco near you but if you join their club, they send Euk coupons and have had several 10% off sales this month. I ended up picking up a #40 bag of LB Puppy for $35 which is less than my wholesale price.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I had someone recommend Kirkland's a couple of years ago. I went to Costco and checked it out. Looked like the best food I had ever seen on the ingredients. Got me a costco membership and bought a couple of bags. about $18.00 at that time.

I fed it to my lab and a gordon setter for 2 months. I ran a master test and aired my dog as usual. He did his business. During the 1st series the dog stopped 3 times to try to take a dump. The judges even asked "what are you feeding that dog?". I sure wasnt going to tell them Kirkland's Costco.

I checked stool consistancy at first and it was fair. When I got home from the test I checked the back yard and there were globs of pudding consistancy feces everywhere from both dogs. Needless to say, I switched back to our original food. At the time it was Euk.

Some may have better luck with Kirkland's but my experience was a disaster.

Kirk


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Our reason for dropping Arkat VF and switching to ProPlan was how hard it was to get the VF. But that was a couple years ago, so now that we are leaving ProPlan we are trying once again to see if we can get the VF closer to home.
> 
> Another totally uncool option is Costco's Kirkland-brand Signature Series. It is essentially "Diamond's Naturals" manufactured by Diamond for them. Awesome breakdown, $25 for a forty-pound bag, but a bad reputation right now.


I feed that- Very good quality food. I see good coming from that issue last year on the recall, they are more careful with their ingredients now. Mydogs do great on it....


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been feeding our dogs Exceed, from Sam's Club and have been happy with it. Our younger dog, now 3 yo blm, has had a problem most of his life with loose stooles and this stopped as soon as we switched to Exceed. In Alaska it is $30/44lb bag, up from about $23 a year ago, I believe mostly due to shipping. Exceed Performance Chicken & Rice, 30% protein & 20% fat. In reading the fine print on it I do not see who actually makes the chow, just says distributed by Sams. I read on the forum that it goes out for bids a couple times a year and can vary due to who got the bid, but I have noticed no difference. Still tastes fine to me. Bud


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm using Nutrena Loyall Professional. $34 for 50#, 30/20, and my dogs love it and are doing very well on it.

I also feel bad about having to make the switch, because I've been a loyal Purina user for a lot of years and I appreciate all they do for dog sports.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been feeding Kirkland ( Costco ) foe 18 months to two of my dogs and am very pleased with how they are doing. My vet has been impressed with their shiny coats and general excellent health. My other lab has to have a food that is wheat and corn free. I feed him DogLovers Gold. He is doing great on it....$33.95 for a 33lb bag.​


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> I've been feeding our dogs Exceed, from Sam's Club and have been happy with it.


The last I heard, Exceed was made by Purina and was the same as ProPlan.

It will be interesting to see what happens on that end.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been feeding Exceed for 3 years now, and my dogs do great with it. I understand Purina makes Exceed for Sam's. I compared Exceed and ProPlan labels side-by-side, and found only slight differences in some minor ingredient levels. Paying $26 plus for 20 kg (44 lb) bag.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

just switched off of Purina after 8 years
Nutrena Loyall..................
Reasons in order of importance:

Ingredients
Dental health
Cost

I have switched off of Purina before and come back. Too soon to tell.


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

We were pretty loyal PP feeders and supporters until the Shreds. We switched our crew to NutriSource and they're doing great. I've also heard good things about Exceed and may give it a try.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> The last I heard, Exceed was made by Purina and was the same as ProPlan.


Actually AL, it's made by Doane Pet Care--and is not linked to Purina or Pro Plan in any way.

.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

roxie said:


> Actually AL, it's made by Doane Pet Care--and is not linked to Purina or Pro Plan in any way.


Interesting. Thanks for the correction.

The guy who told me is a manager of a Wal-Mart. I thought because of Wally World being tied to Sam's Club he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

ProPlan Select - I tried this when it first came out and found that I like it better than the regular ProPlan. I have been very happy with it so far and am glad to see it is "shred-free". 

I also really like the new Wellness Core, which is a grain-free food. Unfortunately it is too expensive to feed exclusively.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

I second Bud and Wayne on that. I like the Exceed at Sams Club. I used to feed the Kirkland Signature Puppy food till they "changed it" to what it is now. With the new formula the dogs got loose stools and didn't like the food.. Another person I know who was feeding it, was getting bloody stools from it and they too switched. Both of us now use Exceed and like it.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been feeding Exceed to our labs for 2 years now with very good results - the dogs like it and they are healthy, shiny coats. They also have small stools. 

However, it is quite a drive for me to get to the closest Sam's and last week when I went to get a bag (I stay a bag ahead), there was none on the shelf. The manger told me it was temporarily discontinued. 

I called the national office and they said it had been recalled as a safety measure. Though they had not had any affected dogs, there was a concern at the plant level that some bags might be salmonella affected. As the customer service rep said, "to their knowledge, no dogs had actually gotten sick, but they were erring on the side of caution." It should be back on the shelves at most Sam's by now or very soon.

I used the Costco brand for a year or so but for some reason, Kirkland's food upset Cleo's stomach - when I switched to Sam's Exceed had no further problems.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Did they give you any lot numbers. I guess I will call them today. make sure mine is not affected...UB


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I got Exceed Chicken & Rice today at Sam's Club. They told me a month ago it was temporairy discontinued because of a manufactoring problem. They expected it back in the Clubs around the first of October, and they were correct for here.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, it is important to point out this thread is a year old. 

So to update, we fed Kirkland for several months, and the dogs never got over really bad gas.

We found an Arkat dealer willing to deliver, so we have switched back to VF, which we have always liked a lot.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Not sure, but I believe PMI (Purina Mills) Exclisive is about as close as you can come to PPP.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

what about Diamond High Energy, any one feeding it ?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

How abou Diamond Large Breed Puppy formula? Is diamond a solid brand? IF not, what should I be feeding?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've had the whole kennel on Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice for almost a year, and they do very well on it. No corn, good quality, good coats, etc. A few of the dogs are on their Diamond Naturals Extreme Performance...and it's also very good.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'm using Nutrena Loyall Professional. $34 for 50#, 30/20, and my dogs love it and are doing very well on it.
> 
> I also feel bad about having to make the switch, because I've been a loyal Purina user for a lot of years and I appreciate all they do for dog sports.


Sharon, Do not feel about about the switch. I recently made a switch after being a loyal PP feeder for almost 20 years. It was in 40lb. bags then. Yea they sponsor a lot of events but...lowering the pounds and raising the price gets old! I think my dogs did better on PP but the line has been drawn with me. Kind of like government, you keep getting less and they keep demanding more money!

Marty


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Marty Bullington said:


> Sharon, Do not feel about about the switch. I recently made a switch after being a loyal PP feeder for almost 20 years. It was in 40lb. bags then. Yea they sponsor a lot of events but...lowering the pounds and raising the price gets old! I think my dogs did better on PP but the line has been drawn with me. Kind of like government, you keep getting less and they keep demanding more money!
> 
> Marty


Marty, I switched from Loyall to Diamond Naturals about a year ago....the Loyall suddenly was producing loose stools, and my supplier said they changed the formula. I like the Diamond Naturals quite well. My guilt is less....but I still wish I could feed ProPlan like I used to. I did like the feed, but the constant changing of price up, bag size down, different formula got to be too much.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> I think my dogs did better on PP ...


For me, that is what matters most.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

claimsadj said:


> How abou Diamond Large Breed Puppy formula? Is diamond a solid brand? IF not, what should I be feeding?


I've used Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy with great results. (Other than a little gassy.)


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've tried Euk, Arkat, PMI, Diamond, Exceed, a feed store lable and Walmart's apparently discontinued MN, over the past however-many years and keep coming back to PP performance and PO adult and LB puppy. Bugs pee out of me every time I pick-up what used to be their big bag with one hand and pay for it with two, so the breaking point may be close. But my bottom line is still that's what the dogs have done best on.

Current young dog seemed to do well on a bag of much cheaper Exceed this past Summer, though, so let's hope Purina's been paying attention to the effect of their less-for-more marketing strategy on their own bottom line.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Another totally uncool option is Costco's Kirkland-brand Signature Series. It is essentially "Diamond's Naturals" manufactured by Diamond for them. Awesome breakdown, $25 for a forty-pound bag, but a bad reputation right now.


$23.60 yesterday  I went from pro plan to kirkland. Dogs love it and it is less $$$ no stool or gass issues other than normal Chessie stuff 
and I buy a hot dog every time I shop


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

$23.60!? Are there other retailers other then Costco that sells the Kirkland brand? 

I just bought some adult PP and puppy PP bags last night. $63 with the PetSmart card! Ouch! Not to mention I can't find any PP in my neck of the woods without the shreds. Almost picked up the bigger bag of Eukanuba for the same price of the smaller PP adult bag, but didn't.

While PP has been great supporting our sport and I thank them over and over again I simply cannot afford these kind of costs.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone from Purina read these threads? If I had such a large section of my consumers that frequented one place I think I would pay some attention. I am still feeding PPP, but if I had a viable alternative readily available I would take it.
The Daimond Naturals didn't work for my dog.


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

We feed Arkat vf. Had trouble getting it so we called Arkat. Now we get it delivered and the price is just under 30$ a bag. pm me i will give the contacts I have.


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

Count me as a happy Diamond customer as well. Have been for years!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I think I'm going to give Enhance a try when I switch over to adult food.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I switched to PMI Exclusive Performance...

Of course you know ProPlan is made by Nestles'.... and PMI makes Exclusive with is basically the same formula as ProPlan


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Janice Gunn said:


> I have viewed the ingredients on the Kirkland food and it is better than
> ProPlan.
> No glutens , by-products , or wheat AND whole grain brown rice instead
> of brewers rice in PP
> ...


I have had nothing but good luck with my pups and adults alike with Kirkland


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

As I said previously, the Kirkland breakdown is awesome! But it gave our dogs bad gas.

We are accustomed to our dogs getting gas when we switch foods, but even after six months of Kirkland, they were still having gas.

I received a pm from a member here suggesting we try the Kirkland Lamb & Rice instead. And that might have cured the problem. But we have moved on, returning to Arkat.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mike Tome said:


> .... and PMI makes Exclusive with is basically the same formula as ProPlan


Wish that were so, as PMI is a little cheaper and an hour on the road closer than PP, but the dogs I feed a couple bags to didn't do as well on it.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I feed Exclusive my dogs are doing great on it. Coats a beautiful I get compliments about my pups where ever we go. Hopefully Exclusive will keep there price the same and buy six get one free is not to bad either.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

We switched to Nutri-Source Performance


----------



## kremerd (May 23, 2007)

Awaken me, why are people switching from proplan, I feed Eukanuba lamb and rice, just curious???


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

kremerd said:


> Awaken me, why are people switching from proplan, I feed Eukanuba lamb and rice, just curious???


This thread is a year old.

Last year they decided to increase the palatability of their food by adding what they call "shreds" or soft morsels to the kibble. But the manufacturing of the shreds required adding soy to the formula, a big "no-no" to the conscientious dog owner. They also shrunk the size of the bags.

PP buyers rebelled, and a few months later Purina partly caved by promising to bring back some of their discontinued PP formulas in addition to the shreds. But they were still in the smaller bags and VERY hard to locate and purchase even in metropolitan areas. Purina is still trying to move their loyal consumer base to the shreds.

Of course this was also during the gas price craziness so prices were skyrocketing. So the PP consumer was getting an inferior food, in a smaller bag, and paying more for it.
_
"Dumb-du-dumb-dumb."_


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been feeding Enhance Endurance 27-17 and have been extremely happy with the rusults I buy it at Ace Hardware of Tunnel Hill Georgia


----------

